# Audi 80 GTE Quattro 1986 1.8t trackcar



## rakriste (May 3, 2003)

After owning a few of these cars with various engines from stock to 16v carbs, I had for this car planned a turbo engine. Either converted 16v or a stock 1.8t.
Stock was the plan, everybody knows how that work :facepalm:
It will be a trackday car, summer and wintertime.




Pics from when I bought it a few years ago.



























Got a complete 1.8t with gt2860rs turbo, MS ++









old engine was taken out october 2014









"custom" ordered clutch from spec after a lot of hassel 









things didn't go as fast as I wanted, but tried to test fitt december 2014











I'll update a bit more later today


----------



## rakriste (May 3, 2003)

My previous 80 GTE Q was also used as a trackday car, was in bad condition from the beginning.


1.8 16v with R1 carbs









later converted to 2l 16v rotrex charged on carbs (1.1bar)




































This car suffered a hard life, but still alive with a new owner


----------



## rakriste (May 3, 2003)

Winter 2015 went past, and the car were stored in the garage 









Summer 2015
testfitting the engine for making engine mounts.









got a specclutch setup 650nm









new 14inch rallystudded tires


----------



## rakriste (May 3, 2003)

Engine out again, mounting clutch and fabbing engine mounts to the subframe


















back in again









Fired up engine for the first time, running MS2, no exhaust
[video]http://s1027.photobucket.com/user/rakriste/media/Audi%2080%20GTE%20Quattro/Snapchat-914856506865148499_zps80bvgqpt.mp4.html?sort=3&o=1[/video]


----------



## rakriste (May 3, 2003)

I had just a few days to finish the car for upcomming event on Rudskogen.
therefore I let a exhaust garage make the 3" exhaust complete system from turbo and out.










stock









new 3" all the way with v-band









I just made the deadline


----------



## rakriste (May 3, 2003)

Filmed at Gatebil 2015


----------



## rakriste (May 3, 2003)




----------



## rakriste (May 3, 2003)

finnished the cage with some more tubing


----------



## DanielSL (Feb 9, 2016)

Excellent build. Very nice work.


----------



## I5 Speed (Sep 18, 2016)

This is a sick setup!


----------



## joe_TT (Sep 14, 2016)

Very cool car. Also love the Mk1 Golf!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

rakriste said:


>


Hey, it's WAUOla! :laugh:


----------

